# If you could have any food right now, what would it be?



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Yes I'm a fatty at heart, so of course I'd make this thread. :boogie
For me, I'm craving McDonalds Chicken McBites and a double cheeseburger with fries...








Mmm.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'd like pizza and it'd be magic pizza that doesn't make me bloat like crazy.


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm having my 'cheatday' tomorrow, not sure what I'm gonna get, but it's gonna look like this:

- 5-9 kfc chicken pieces
- 6-12 kfc hotwings
- 2 mcdonalds burgers
- 5 medium mcdonald french fries
- 10 mcdonalds chicken nuggets.
- Salami or something

And I'm pretty sure I'll be full at 5 chicken pieces, but hey, I'm bring this bunch in my room and see how far I get at the end of the day.

Btw, last time I ate anything remotely close to junkfood was 3 weeks ago, hehe.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Define Me said:


> I'm having my 'cheatday' tomorrow, not sure what I'm gonna get, but it's gonna look like this:
> 
> - 5-9 kfc chicken pieces
> - 6-12 kfc hotwings
> ...


Wow...I think you need someone to share all that food with.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I'll have some gyros, please... Yum. Thank you Greece! Too bad there's very little restaurants where you can actually get good ones around here.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Saw an advert for some new chicken burger McDonalds are doing, looks amazing. Heart attack-inducing, but amazing.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Speaking of heart attacks...











Has anyone ever been there? I wonder if it's actually good. :roll


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

french toast made out of a cinnamon roll (from a dinner semi-near me) *droooooooool*


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

2 Big Macs. They're bad for you but oh so delicious. I'd be quite the fatty if not for my speedy metabolism.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

lightsout said:


> french toast made out of a cinnamon roll (from a dinner semi-near me) *droooooooool*


I didn't know that was possible!

I want a Chick-fil-A spicy chicken sandwich.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

I want bacon strips on bacon strips on bacon strips inside of a turducken (Turkey Chicken Duck)


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

A western bacon cheeseburger from Carl's Jr.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I'll have some sort of beef food item, I like it fresh so perhaps someone can do something with this tasty looking animal. :lol


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

Perkins said:


> A western bacon cheeseburger from Carl's Jr.


add a *double* in front & you've got yourself something there


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

lightsout said:


> add a *double* in front & you've got yourself something there


omg 2x the greatness? Why am I just hearing about this beauty now.


----------



## tohellandback (Aug 28, 2011)

Somebody send me some fettuccine alfredo, seriously.


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

Perkins said:


> omg 2x the greatness? Why am I just hearing about this beauty now.


lol. Your CJr doesn't have it?!? The one in Santee even has a TRIPPLE!


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

lightsout said:


> lol. Your CJr doesn't have it?!? The one in Santee even has a TRIPPLE!


Nah, dude. Our selection here regarding the menu is rather limited, sadly.

But wait, a triple?!


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

Perkins said:


> Nah, dude. Our selection here regarding the menu is rather limited, sadly.
> 
> But wait, a triple?!


Ah, my heart goes out.

Yep. At least I'm pretty sure they still do. The rare occasion I go I don't get more than the double (in fact, burger-involving-bacon is my standby at any burger fast food joint )


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

lightsout said:


> Ah, my heart goes out.
> 
> Yep. At least I'm pretty sure they still do. The rare occasion I go I don't get more than the double (*in fact, burger-involving-bacon is my standby at any burger fast good joint *)


I like your priorities.


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

Perkins said:


> I like your priorities.


Right?? If I go to a new place and they don't have some version of a "meat burger" I think to myself "well what's even the point now?!"


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Just a huge bowl of spaghetti. I could make that happen if I wasn't so lazy


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Any kind of chocolate I can get my hands on. Always craving this, though.


----------



## seaghosts (Jan 27, 2012)

Chinese! I'm always craving chinese, haha.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

okcancel said:


> Any kind of chocolate I can get my hands on. Always craving this, though.


Chocolate is yucky


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

seaghosts said:


> Chinese! I'm always craving chinese, haha.


Mmm, this sounds appetizing. I had Chinese rice for dinner actually. I'm craving crab rangoon though.








Soooo good.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Right now I'm craving a bacon cheeseburger!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> Chocolate is yucky


 :shock  :bat I... I don't even know what to say! Do you like ANY kind of chocolate??? You must! Dark, milk, white, mint...


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

Pholourie with some tamarind sauce to dip them in. I'm sort of addicted.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

okcancel said:


> :shock  :bat I... I don't even know what to say! Do you like ANY kind of chocolate??? You must! Dark, milk, white, mint...


Hmm. I like Reese's Peanut Butter Cups because the peanut butter distracts me from the taste I guess. But other than that nope, chocolate is evil. :blank


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

northstar1991 said:


> Right now I'm craving a bacon cheeseburger!


I'm thinking SAS's needing a new social group


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

lightsout said:


> I'm thinking SAS's needing a new social group


You bet!


----------



## seaghosts (Jan 27, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> Mmm, this sounds appetizing. I had Chinese rice for dinner actually. I'm craving crab rangoon though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky! Crab rangoon? I've never heard of it before but it looks delicious!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> Hmm. I like Reese's Peanut Butter Cups because the peanut butter distracts me from the taste I guess. But other than that nope, chocolate is evil. :blank


:cry

Well at least you like pb cups. Those are great. I approve!


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

braised duck with combination veges (a la chinese style.. oooh i shouldnta come on this thread doh)


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

sushi


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Cheese fries...


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

okcancel said:


> Any kind of chocolate I can get my hands on. Always craving this, though.


Chocolate always makes me cheat, one of the few things I can't always resist :teeth


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

lemon cake


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

A pie. Any pie.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Watermelon. Would be perfect for this hot night.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

trifle, but no fruit.. just straight up jelly roll in jello with custard and cream!


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

ooh that trifle looks a treat, may go that now.. with the fruit.. ooh my mum makes the best.. Makes note to ask her ..


----------



## Cyber Lume (Sep 19, 2010)

*_Gadzooks! Can you resize in the post editor? _


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I want a glazed doughnut, it's been a while since I've had one


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

A giant seafood platter


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

Sushi or Korean beef! :clap It's been awhile...


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

I have been wanting pizza for a few weeks now.
I'm not really a pizza person though.


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

My grandmother's chicken adobo with potato fries and rice. Aghh I'd kill for that right about now.










Edit;; Sorry the photo is so big! -_____-


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

IWannaBeAnAmericanJetSet said:


> I want poutine... Unfortunately, I have no access to such glorious splendor in America.


Same! Damn America D:


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Halo-Halo


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ais Kacang


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Some soup


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Honey Walnut Prawns. Wow, it must've been five years by now since I last had that. :shock


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> I have been wanting pizza for a few weeks now.
> I'm not really a pizza person though.


perhaps u r preggas?

I feel like chocolate cheesecake (funnily, i'm not usually a cheesecake person, go figure)


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I don't know...I'm craving honey right now. I feel like Winnie the Pooh. :b


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

I feel like thai food- green curry


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Evo said:


> Ais Kacang


looks a little like halo-halo


----------



## HeyImAnAlien (Jan 30, 2012)

Noodles please~


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

they don't serve this at wendy's anymore :[
and yet it says it's new on it haha


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

I want ice cream...


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

blueberry pancakes from some fancy b & b


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

lots of organic fruit and veg
some scampi, good quality
some lobster
some crab
seaweed!
some cannabis cookies, muffins, cannabutter, cannabread
and some organic chocolate


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

ooh ^ u got the munchies or wot?

avocado on toast would do me. I actually have an avo, but 11.50pm here 'n nuh, not gunna happen..


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

soliloquy said:


> blueberry pancakes from some fancy b & b


Those sound great about right now . Except I would like someone to serve them to me in my own bed as I still haven't gotten out of bed yet .


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

chocolate hedgehog


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> chocolate hedgehog


Ooo can I have a bit?


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

French fries mmmm


----------



## HeyImAnAlien (Jan 30, 2012)

Nesquik and Vanilla almond milk


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Secretaz said:


> French fries mmmm


AKA Chips lol


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Rossy said:


> Ooo can I have a bit?


sure! the strawberry is all yours! ^________^


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> sure! the strawberry is all yours! ^________^


Yay :b


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

chicken parm <3


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Secretaz said:


> French fries mmmm


I need some right now...


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

Chocolate Fudge Cake :yes yeahhhhh!


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Costcos Poutine!


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Ice cream cake from DQ. Yum!


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

Fajita


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i'm craving chicken wings. luckily we're having those for dinner tonight.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

a white gummi bear smoothie from that popular smoothie shop on the west coast, I forgot it's name.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

A big Pizza.


----------



## Unexist (Jan 30, 2012)

Sme vegetarian samosas with mint yoghurt would be amazing right now


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm a cow, so that's what I want


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Burrito. Taco, taco. Burrito. Taco. Taco, taco.
Don't think just because I got a lot of money,
I'll give you taco-flavored kisses, honey.
Fulfill all your wishes 
with my taco-flavored kisses!

Taco, taco. Burrito, burrito. Taco, taco.
Fulfill all your wishes
with my taco-flavored kisses! Taco, taco.


----------



## VaeVictis (Jan 18, 2012)

white russian cereal


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

I really want dimsum right now.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Pizza from my favorite local place.


----------



## clair de lune (Dec 20, 2010)

Mac & cheese...and not that Kraft Dinner nonsense. Hot and bubbly from the oven with a crunchy breadcrumb topping.

:cry


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

This thread is making me so hungry lol I want everything now. But I guess what I'm really craving is TCBY white chocolate mouse with melted peanut butter on top. sooo good


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

Shrimp anything. If there's one food I'll never fail to get excited about, it's shrimp.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

fried chicken lol


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

pizza and skittles


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Chocolate Cake


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

pizza! haven't eaten any take-out food for a long time


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Vietnamese spring rolls.


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

A big bowl of stew


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

sushiiiii


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

water vole


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Cheese quesadilla with "medium" salsa on the side.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

cheesy fried egg omelet drizzled with soy sauce and a side of beef fried rice....my god, magnificient....


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Oh man, a nice salad with fried pickles.


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

Mint chocolate chip ice cream

Fried pickles?? :afr


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

^ It's basicallly pickles.... eggs that are stired and flower. Dip the pickles in the egg and then coat it with flower and fry it.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

A big, juicy hamburger.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

a big bowl of ice cream :d


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Some peach icee tea too.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_THIS_.
_Šaltibarščiai (cold beet soup)_


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Cheesecake.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

MadeinLithuania- that looks good o.o


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

A feel like a nice chicken kebab (wrap) and some chocolate.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

Ventura said:


> MadeinLithuania- that looks good o.o


_Yeah, and tastes good...OMG I WANT IT >.< NOW_


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

I haven't eaten fast food in a while, so this


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Anything fatty D: 

I"m on a diet though.


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

This has already been said but I'll say it again because it's so damn delicious... cheesecake-the kind with strawberries mixed in it.
Oh, and some of those little crab Rangoon things would be splendiferous right now.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

So beautiful...


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

If it didnt kill me...:teeth


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Smoked Meat Sandwich


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Ham & cheese croissant.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

McDonalds French Fries.


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

Nutella


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I thought the thread title was "if you could be any food"...hah. Ummm...I guess I could go for some buttered noodles from noodles and company. All the food I like I can't have anymore because of my stupid allicin intolerance.


----------



## minddrips (Oct 17, 2011)

cannabutter cookies:yes


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Arbys


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> If it didnt kill me...:teeth


It won't kill ya, look at all the fresh veggies in there. It's practically a vegetarian dish, if you just ignore the four 1/2 pound patties...


----------



## RavenDust (May 2, 2012)

buffalo wings.....raining down from the heavens....


----------



## orchidsandviolins (Jul 8, 2011)

I'd like some spicy buffalo wings!
:clap


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

^^ thats looks good but havent ate that in a year and i would like me some olive garden


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Skittles - Sour


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Nothing at all, I have had lost my appetite recently, I just can't seem to eat much these days... dunno what's wrong.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

a big slice of pineapple and ham pizza from the mall. They have the really best hawaiian pizza over there.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


>


Im rly full today but tomorrow Id so eat all that!!  (aslong as the burger was plain without lettuce and mustard and cucumbers and stuff XD)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I'd really like some big gooey Lasagna!


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hot belgian waffles drenched in syrup with a cold glass of milk


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

I'd love to have Waffles now


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Bacon


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Donut:banana


----------



## jrocket (Apr 19, 2011)

Funnel Cake.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't know, for wome reason I can't withstand stuffed vine leaves. The mere thought of stuffed vine leaves makes the saliva accumulate in my mouth...


----------



## Rigormortis (Jan 21, 2013)

A pint of Ben & Jerry's to accompany my fat *** on this couch.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Cyanide. 


Or fried chicken....


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

A stack of fluffy blue berry pancakes with lots of butter.


----------



## SterilizeMe (Jan 16, 2013)

A Waffle House waffle, some sunny side up eggs with a side of buttered toast, bacon, and hashbrowns. Man, I'm starving.


----------



## bleedlikeme (Jan 21, 2013)

Bacons, Eggs, Fresh Fruits, Potatoes... with a smoothie.


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

a stonking vindaloo with fluffy basmati rice, naan and beer


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

A plain double cheeseburger and Large fries from mcdonalds. A malteaser krushem from kfc and a banoffee pie from any greggs bakerys


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

^^UGHH yum I was just thinking the same thing! (about mcdonald's)


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

I could go for just about anything right now. I haven't had dinner and there's nothing in the house but bread, jam and a jar of unpitted olives. :?


----------



## Hekate (Jan 25, 2013)

sushi with plenty of wasabi, soy sauce, and gari


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

pho


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

french onion soup....or a baconator from wendy's.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Mongolian stir-fry or buffalo wings. I'm addicted to both of them as of a few months back. :yes


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

Arnold Palmer half/half zero.


----------



## crimewave (Mar 5, 2013)

a burrito from Chipotle.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

mango habanero chicken wings


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Tapas.


----------



## SandWshooter (Mar 7, 2013)

A Zummo's "Party Time" sausage link on a bun and an RC Cola


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Strawberry Cheesecake


----------



## O Range (Feb 11, 2013)

I would have a mountain of tacos.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

A bunch of Crazy bread from little caesars


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Perkins said:


> A western bacon cheeseburger from Carl's Jr.


That right there!!!!!!!


----------



## SandWshooter (Mar 7, 2013)

I still want a Zummo's sausage link and an RC Cola


----------



## Rainlullaby (Dec 4, 2012)

```

```



SandWshooter said:


> I still want a Zummo's sausage link and an RC Cola


I'm drinking an RC Cola right now 

I think I could go for some onion rings. Yum.


----------



## SandWshooter (Mar 7, 2013)

Rainlullaby said:


> I'm drinking an RC Cola right now
> 
> I think I could go for some onion rings. Yum.


RC Cola, a Zummo, and some onion rings would make for a pretty good lunch


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

A tub of Ben and Jerry's ice cream (flavour: anything chocolatey). I could eat that in one sitting with a spoon in hand (right now) and have no regrets (whatsoever).


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Horse Meat


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## spindlehollows (Mar 7, 2013)

cafune said:


> A tub of Ben and Jerry's ice cream (flavour: anything chocolatey). I could eat that in one sitting with a spoon in hand (right now) and have no regrets (whatsoever).


hell yes, I like the mint-chocolate cookie...so creamy *salivates*


----------



## bleedlikeme (Jan 21, 2013)

Smiling Tiger said:


>


Same.


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

A mac and cheese burger with extra cheese and sweet potato fries. Polish it off with a piece of cheesecake and ice cream. But nothing taste better than thin feels so F*** it!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Waffles, I'm craving waffles and syrup.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

A Grubbs Thai peanut beef burger, extra large the chips etc.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

A taco made out of bacon .


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

In about an hour,I'll be having it-Steak and lobster from the Outback!! - Hardly ever get to go there!!!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Spring rolls


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Crab rangoon :heart


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Mmmm crazy bread...


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Chicken Korma


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Honey milk.


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

some cappuccino cake plz










sweet jesus


----------



## glazet3 (Jul 20, 2010)

one more home cooked meal by mum - rice, veggies, curry !


----------



## Guigo (Sep 22, 2012)

Anyone ever had passion fruit mousse?


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Some food for thought would be nice. And a cup of rice to go with that please.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I want some pie.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Fillet Mignon and lobster.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

cookies n cream ice cream


----------



## sadcat (Jan 2, 2013)

A big fresh, vine-ripened tomato and salt.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

A fresh avocado with lots of pepper and salt. If only I wasn't allergic. They're sooooooo good. :c


----------



## Lonely n Cold (Mar 17, 2013)

Steak & Shrimp. :yay


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

a rare rib eye steak, with watercress, english mustard, chips and a bottle of shiraz


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Human flesh.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Just had a donair and pizza. I'm so stuffed awwwwe.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Philly Cheese Steak.

**** and right after I typed that my mouth began involuntarily watering.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Turkey sammich.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Kraft Mac and Cheese.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Meh I feel sick but........... I wouldn't be able to resist a plain double cheeseburger and large fries from mcdonalds ^_^ YUMMY lol xD


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

chocolate, any chocolate :/


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Pumpkin pancakes~ 
I'm starving and this is just making it worse. >_> Must. Get. Food.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

Fruitcake said:


>


heaven (smiley face)


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

^ Y fasting


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Miso soup.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I would love some crab cakes right now.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Chicken burger.


----------



## Magaly22 (May 7, 2013)

ice cream


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Lasagna


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Piece of lettuce..always crave lettuce..


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Jello I think I'll make some later. Maybe blueberry, kind of tired of strawberry or cherry.


----------



## Werebear (May 6, 2013)

I'm gagging for some garlic pizza bread from dominos! but its 3:20AM :dead


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

in bulk


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

A Japanese salad.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Walnut Brownies


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

cinnamon waffles with ice cream


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

A large doner (lamb?) kebab with an extra helping of chilli sauce from a disreputable restaurant.


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

Steve300 said:


> A large doner (lamb?) kebab with an extra helping of chilli sauce from a disreputable restaurant.


I love anything with lamb. especially lamb chops. and spicey food are the best


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Spanish food! Tapas!! :yes


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

^ Love tapas!!

Large, chocolate chip cookie.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Muy muy delicioso


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Heyyou said:


> Muy muy delicioso


WOW...That looks awesome, does it have a name? 
So I can look it up..


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Daveyboy said:


> WOW...That looks awesome, does it have a name?
> So I can look it up..


Lomo Saltado


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

pizza with goat cheese basil and fresh tomatoes


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

ChopSuey said:


>


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

yaaas


----------



## vancouver (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I would kill for some right now.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

Still craving french onion soup...Or steak tips...So bad my mouth is going to water.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

ChopSuey said:


>


Oh myyyy gawd!! if they wernt any lettuce an gerkins an sauce on the top and bottom I would be drooling rite now lol.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

I have no idea why I'm craving spring rolls at 5 in the morning. :lol They look so good though...


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## SpyNumber403 (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

too sexy 4 me


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

A sandwich from Cheba Hut. They don't have em in the new state I live in 










Yes, it's a marijuana-themed sub shop! And it's soooo tasty. Even non stoners love it.


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

Churros. Or grilled cheese. Grilled cheese and churros. And fries. And chocolate. Basically everything I can't have without my digestive system screaming at me.


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

cheesecake!


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

killing me gently

why aren't you posting on the greatest thread on sas?

edit: mezzo made this thread but i'm taking over hoho


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Pita and Greek salad.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

bread & water


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Brownie


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

god only knows what I'd be without you


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

New York cheesecake.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Strawberry Cheesecake!!


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

I'm a vegetarian, but my taste buds have never forgotten meat. I crave it all the time.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Popcorn brownie sundae from TGI Fridays, mmm


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

yow

edit: flawless taste for wanting cheesecake here.


----------



## Rhiannon66 (Jul 14, 2013)

... anything in a crockpot has got to be good!


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

I'm really craving some ice cream right now...


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Gigantic delicious calzone


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

I wouldn't mind having some ice cream right about now.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm craving for Tempura and Takoyaki!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Cheese fries!!


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

For some reason I just cannot get honey buns out of my mind. That's what I want,a big,ole' sweet honey bun!!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

One of those ice cream sandwiches made with cookies.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

This is the most dangerous thread on the site.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Oreos milkshake.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Chocolate mousse.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

Cheesecake.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Anything from the awesome Chifa Restaurant down the street, their food is phenomenal.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I really felt like Chicken Burritos, so I made two =D


----------



## LolaEliot (Jun 20, 2013)

a big cheese cake!!!
I'm so hungry right now.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Ricotta, capers and a grapefruit squeeze.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

sleep


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

what would be the ideal summer brunch...a smoked salmon salad with ciabatta, goats cheese and parsley to garnish.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Strawberry bubblegum and cinnamon


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Entenman's chocolate donuts


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

A Huge bowl of bitesized, juicy, seed-free watermelon!


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

Fried chicken and sweet potato waffles. And some ****ing collards.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

alieneyed said:


> Fried chicken and sweet potato waffles. And some ****ing collards.


Potato Waffles are bomb diggity, I don't know about the collards though I've never been a big fan of greens.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

ChopSuey said:


>


Oh dear lord! This!


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

gunner21 said:


> Oh dear lord! This!


took the words right out of my tiny mouth and thin lips!


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

The purpose of this thread is for images of food porn, dudes. Text is so unsexy.


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

Chipotle chicken burrito with onions, peppers, and hot salsa.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

A nice big rack of baby back ribs.


----------



## zojirushi (Apr 8, 2013)

Sprinkles.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

tater tots. oh and what do you know, i just made some. what a coincidence


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Cheeseburger.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Ham and pinapple pizza with extra tomato sauce


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Bacon poutine.










White peach Bellini.










Margarita. Any flavour.










Coconut creme donut from Timmies.


----------



## SaneCatLady (Jul 16, 2013)

King crab legs with extra butter...nom nom nom


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I wish for fresh doughnuts.


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Veritastar (Aug 16, 2011)

Fried ice cream. That stuff is freaking amazing!


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

http://foodporndaily.com/pictures/c...utella-and-shaved-chocolate-on-an-oreo-crust/


----------



## smithifiedguy (Jul 19, 2013)

i really want a steak...but cant have one...damn pulled teeth!


----------



## lylyroze (Jul 11, 2013)

Miam!


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Ice cold Kokanee.










Chewy caramels


----------



## shatteredself (Jun 4, 2013)

potato because potato.

jk. seriously how can you hate potatoes? specially Fries!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Doughnuts again, always doughnuts.


----------



## Freiya (Jul 13, 2013)

pizza but all these pictures just made me hungry for everything


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

i'm itching to try a new ziti recipe.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Crisps


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Fried Zucchini


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

eh. after that plateful of revenge, I'm pretty full up. *braaaAAaaap*


----------



## BlueBerryKiss19 (Jun 14, 2013)

Lobster, Crab, and Shrimp.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

jalapeno bites, chicken angelo alfredo pizza.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Orange Chicken. Broccoli and Beef and Chow Mein.


----------



## MurrayJ (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Spineshark (Mar 1, 2011)

Tuna bake


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)

Everyone is going to think I'm weird, my mom did when she asked this question, but since I developed this horrible bladder inflammation condition called (Interstitial Cystitis) I have been unable to eat any fruits! No joking! But I really wish I could eat apples! They were my favorite fruit growing up and since I was 18 I have not been able to eat them...


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

A medium rare peppered steak.


----------



## leftnips (Aug 8, 2013)

Chocolate ice cream.


----------



## yummynoodles (Apr 23, 2013)

:yes:bpizza king 

and a dunky donuts:no:blank:idea:afr:teeth


----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)

Carne asada tacos.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

yes


----------



## Anarchy (Nov 15, 2012)

Cheesecake with strawberries


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Barbecue chicken pizza


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

I'd cook it myself


----------



## dreamersoul (Aug 9, 2013)

Enchiladas


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Frozen yogurt from Red Mango.


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

french onion soup


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

Lids said:


> french onion soup


that's lovely. I've made that myself, you have to caramelise the onions for sooo long. Worth it though, especially with some crunchy bread.

A pork vindaloo


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Curly fries.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

cosmicslop said:


> yes


Oooh, what is this?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Pizza, might order some in an hour or two.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Fried chicken with taters and gravey


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Grilled chicken caesar salad by itself or in a spinach tortilla wrap

Yum


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

I found a recipe for stuffed salmon with Sriracha cream sauce and I've been thinking of how delicious that sounds since.


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

nml said:


> that's lovely. I've made that myself, you have to caramelise the onions for sooo long. Worth it though, especially with some crunchy bread.
> 
> A pork vindaloo


I know the carmelizing takes FOREVER but it is always worth it. Well it has been so far. I suppose if I ever accidentally mess the soup up then maybe it won't feel worth it :b


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Red velvet cake.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Double cheeseburger with ketchup and extra grease!


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

yukikodunkzone said:


> Oooh, what is this?


A type of Vietnamese sandwich called banh mi. Perfect lunch food.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Mc Nuggets


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

Lids said:


> I know the carmelizing takes FOREVER but it is always worth it. Well it has been so far. I suppose if I ever accidentally mess the soup up then maybe it won't feel worth it :b


ikr, it takes like 40 minutes! but when the onions are done they're so soft they melt in your mouth :yes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

orange chicken, sesame chicken, and egg rolls...:duck


----------



## XnatashaX (Jan 6, 2013)

Going home to black bean and quinoa burgers with homemade buns and avocado sauce.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Extra spicy


----------



## Shockwave The Logical (Aug 27, 2013)

I want a full serving of Panda Express, with chow mein, teriyaki, broccoli beef, and fortune cookies. Maybe some crispy shrimp too.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Pineapple pizza


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Rice crispies


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

It's too pretty to eat. I'd probably just lick it. :um


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

CHinese food


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

chicken angelo alfredo pizza or Chinese food mmmm


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

dinosaur chicken nuggets


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

A moose.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Lasagna!:eyes


----------



## Daisy Mae (Mar 31, 2013)

Anything chocolate!


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

a plate of fresh fruit and cheese

and i'd eat it on a gorgeous veranda overlooking something beautiful


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

An apple


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Last night I dreamt of brownies. I'll go with that.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Omg I hate see'ing this thread title!! should be perm banned :c always makes me think of plain double cheese burgers from mcdonalds!!!! AND LARGE FRIES :cry and then I get super hungry. 
(Jk I laaaarv this thread rly) :yes OM NOM NOMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Try burger kings bacon & cheese whopper, I love those, think their burgers are a lot nicer than Mcds more expensive but nice, if u dt like bacon it can be minus the bacon.

Chicken Alfredo


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

pizza


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Frozen yogurt, preferably Red Mango's Red Velvet flavor.


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

Best food in the world.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

chocolate cheesecake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

craving some affection.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Im having lunch w. My sister in the city and i am craving a nice garden salad w. Chicken and fries


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

And tea 
And froyo


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Tacos


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Icecream cake


----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)

Cornbread. Just a pan of cornbread.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Big giant juicy greasy double cheese burger


----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)

Shrimp fettuccine Alfredo.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Ahh! Can't decide, lol.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

sticky toffee pudding. Never had it, but it looks like ahhhh... sticky sweet goodness.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

Cucumber and spinach, possibly with the option of having a dollop of tahini on it. Maybe even cucumber, spinach, tahini and beetroot...


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

mash potato!


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Bacon!


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

These are caramel apple cider cookies. it's almost fall, so I want to try making them.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Chinese food


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Boom. Curry to the face, son.

edit: damn.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

american food


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I'd like a cinnamon bun


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Spaghetti with a boat load of parmesan


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I only want the best.


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

Cotton candy


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

hmmm this is a tuffy...i'l have to get back to u on this one


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

chinese


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Penne with lobster and cream sauce.


----------



## anisan (Oct 9, 2013)

Cornish ice cream. Or gala melon with pineapple chunks (healthy option).


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

These two ladies were eating this on tv just now~








the bun is made of macaroni


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

^I need that in my life immediately.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

American deli


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

crrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaving this.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

^
Ew no idea what that is but not miring  ALTHOUGHHHH it is asian so I guess i'll give it a try OM NOM NOM 

Does a drink count as food? Cus it goes down ur throat ^^ IMA POST A DRINK ANYWAY :teeth








IT has some small peices of malteaser in so I guess it would count as food eitherway


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

A cronut, they're so good.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Portobello Mushroom burger (even though i hate mushrooms)

It just looks so good


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Greek salad


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Apple pie


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

Fettucine alfredo


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

I have a craving for a big red apple. Just an apple. Maybe sliced, but still just an apple.

Well, a big red apple or a cucumber. Either one would be a delight for the tastebuds.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

chinese food. Sesame chicken and sweet and sour chicken with some egg rolls..been craving it for a while.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Taco salad


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Nato, I'm curious


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Kalliber said:


> Nato, I'm curious


try it, try it!


----------



## Mousy (Oct 19, 2013)

Pasta and wings from Pizza Hut!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

i want tempura udon~


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

cuppycake said:


> i want tempura udon~


Your name makes me really want cupcakes now. Chocolate with vanilla frosting.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Korean food


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Pasta.

And omg Pizza Hut has pasta?!?!


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Kalliber said:


> Korean food


Gosh I want that so bad too.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I really want to scoff (as slowly as is bearable) a tub of Ben+Jerry's, not sure which flavour. I've been avoiding refined sugar for over three weeks now, and it's been good, but I don't intend to completely abstain forever, just wanted to get it in control and save it for occasional treats.
I had an interview today. If I get the job tomorrow, I'll buy the icecream.


----------



## Quo Vadis (Dec 3, 2011)

chocolate cake


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I actually want what I am going to make right now - Greek salad.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

Vegan pizza. Like, a whole pizza.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

Buffalo shrimp, buffalo chicken strips...I swear if I could soak everything in buffalo sauce, I probably would. :3


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

MidnightBlu said:


> Gosh I want that so bad too.


Ikr D:


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I want a pimento cheese sandwich,preferably on toast with mayo. Such a simple request,but the couple of stores I shop at,no longer seem to carry it.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

A homemade spicy chicken wrap, or any delicious meal my bf can create.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Turtle cheesecake


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Candy


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Trader Joe's Olive Oil Popcornnn


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

The new cheese burger crust pizza from pizza hut \(^_^)/








EXCEPT normal margherita pizza cus I dont like all those toppings :/


----------



## zojirushi (Apr 8, 2013)

Frankenburger. Seriously.

http://meatthefuture.org/


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I need to get my *** outta my room and get me one of these again.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

pho~


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Delectable, juicy, succulent, sweet, refreshing, thirst-quenching, crunchy yet fleshy watermelon, expertly crafted into miniature sculptures of my favourite pokemon.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

cuppycake said:


> pho~


mmm :c


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Sushi


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

The sweetest sin.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Beef fried rice


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

All this food porn is seriously making me consider going to carls jr right now. Not even kidding.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Sausages


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Cake


----------



## Subject 1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Fruit Smoothie


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Pastries...and a LOT of them.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Poutine!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

want now


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

GRAAAAAAAAPES


----------



## LivingZombie (Oct 31, 2013)

A fat plate of chicken chow mein, white rice, pot stickers, orange chicken, and HONEY walnut shrimp.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Still chinese food


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Chinese food mmm.,


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a craving for some bbq chips.


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Cake fight.


----------



## AshleyAnn (Sep 15, 2013)

Spaghetti <3


----------



## yummynoodles (Apr 23, 2013)

pastries!

danishes, apple pies, savories, spring rolls, bacon and tomato melts, chicken pie, baklavas

or just the pastry itself with nothing else or the stuff they have on man vs food.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

I haven't had these in a month or two, and now that I've found this image I really, really want them again.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

chocolate cake chinese food cakes cakes cakes


----------



## CinnamonYoshi (Nov 29, 2013)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Now i really want summer french bread


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Tortellini, stuffing, and a buttermilk biscuit. With lemonade.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

steak 
spaghetti 
sea food
chinese food 
shrimp
and more steak with sauce


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

That sushi looks so good


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

everything. :yes of course not all at once.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Alaskan King Crab legs dipped in butter. :heart


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

French food


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Mac n cheese with bits of bacon sprinkled on it...so hungry. :cry

Food porn!


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Curry chicken. This thread is like porn for us junk food lovers!


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

CinnamonYoshi said:


>


Mother of god that looks so good!


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

I'm craving Little Debbie snack cakes so much...That icing, tho.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Egg custard bun.


----------



## Aly (Nov 30, 2010)

cheez-its or eggs and bacon


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Fluffy Pancakes, and Scrambled eggs


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

mmmmmmmmmmm mcdonalds plain double cheeseburger an fries T_T makes me hungry everytime I google it


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Steak tartare. Looks tasty right now. Even at 1 AM.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

A large bowl of french fries.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ICE. The sparkling water with vitamins and no sugar, no calories. you can get a bottle of ICE at Dollar General for one dollar. I love the black raspberry flavored one.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## maryaisleen (Jan 14, 2014)

That sushi a few post up looks delish!!!


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> Yes I'm a fatty at heart, so of course I'd make this thread. :boogie
> For me, I'm craving McDonalds Chicken McBites and a double cheeseburger with fries...
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man that looks good. ♥.♥


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Gummy Worms








Candy in general


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

chicken angelo alfredo pizza. or a gourmet burger from red robin.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## stlcop (Dec 9, 2010)

spicy cajun pasta. or spicy jambalaya. idk why lol...but that just sounds so good. i love all types of food though


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

A giant Pizza


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

French fries with a huge burger xD


----------



## czersalad19 (Oct 31, 2011)

Fat Juicy Steak


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

cosmicslop said:


> These intrigue me. It's a cookie, soft pretzel hybrid. Must try.


Mmm... the mixture of cookie and pretzel sounds surprisingly yummy. I want to try these too. ^^


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

A home made fresh pizze from Italy. Or an authenitc mexican burrito


----------



## xPaperPlanes (Feb 2, 2014)

A huge cheeseburger


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Pizza.. preferably margherita or grandma.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

urghhhh bacon cheeseburger


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

lasagna *drool*


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Fresh avocado, sliced vertically down the center, peppered and with just a smidge of salt. Yum.


----------



## MajorGravy (Mar 15, 2014)

A nice big bowl of Daikokuya ramen mmmmmmmm:yes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Orange chicken


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

A huge, juicy donut with caramel icing.

Suggaarrrrrrrr


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> Fresh avocado, sliced vertically down the center, peppered and with just a smidge of salt. Yum.


For some reason, that avacado looks verryyyy apealling.


----------



## Cattie (Apr 19, 2014)

An order of chicken strips and fries from Dollywood.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Crab rangoon, chicken fingers, french fries, and a hotdog with cheese and bacon on it.
So hungry


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

A chicken 65 burger followed by an ice-cream^^


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

Biltong. Toasted Cheese Sandwich. Ribs. Nachos. Sushi. Tempura Prawns. Beef Ramen. 


(All in one meal).


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Some macaroni cheese from a restraunt mmmm


----------



## Wanderlust89 (Apr 4, 2014)

Carne asada fries!


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Dahi Puri


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

Jellybeans definitely


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

A pizza burger. My sis told me about them yday not available in UK tho :cry


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

soup dumplings


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Egg drop soup mmmmmm


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Popcornnn


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Hot Coffee


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

ube: the superior ice cream flavor.


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

Chinese takeaway


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

Thai yellow veggie or chicken curry from East in Maine


----------



## WanderingMind001 (May 4, 2014)

Green tea ice cream! Don't worry people who never tried it, it's much sweeter than you think.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Hamburgers are basically my life force.


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Chicken Burger but I don't know where to get it  I am living in a remote place :/


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

French toast from a nearby diner. They make it best.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Pavlova.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Huge craving for Japanese food


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Something fried


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

garlic fries ggggggggggggg


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Spicy Sweet Chili Doritos


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

chipotle


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Carnitas or chicharron con carne.

edit: I'm salivating or my mouth is crying.


----------



## Less Anxious (May 29, 2014)

Marshmallow fudge!


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

banana pancakes


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

some heavenly tasting chocolate glazed donuts.

http://utshob.com/index.php?main_page=popup_image&pID=5163&zenid=sevhsf11eqpu4j2kuff4ivaja6


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Grilled cheese or hazelnut gelato.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Ribeye pho.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Pizza. I could live on pizza alone.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

sushi


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Poutine


----------



## zazen11 (Sep 3, 2013)

A cold strawberry milkshake to cool me down would be lovely right now.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## entangled (May 20, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


>


omg me tooo ugh, gimme a cheeeeeeeeeze!


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Garlic Bread Pizza. Yum!


----------



## pizzaman (Jul 11, 2014)

pizza!


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Meat.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

sushi

profiteroles

before reading any of this thread


----------



## Livehopeluv (Jul 27, 2014)

Marie Callender's Lemon cream cheese pie and a side of vanilla ice cream...


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

Gushers


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

frozen strawberry cheesecake.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

A brownie with vanilla ice cream on the side


----------



## jc43 (Jul 28, 2014)

Pizza for sure


----------



## Szeth (Jul 5, 2014)

Fried mushroom buttons with horseradish sauce. Mmmmmm


----------



## aNervousGirl (Oct 26, 2011)

Ughhh, I've been craving falafel on pita bread for like three days now :cry


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

candy yams with spanish rice , potato salad, meatballs, and stuffing. wow thats a lot oh well its delicious !!!


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

I've been craving Chinese food for weeks now, I used to eat it a lot when I was in school.


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

Pecan Pie


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Craving steak and cheese egg rolls.


----------



## bluegc8 (May 17, 2014)

thecrazy88 said:


> I've been craving Chinese food for weeks now, I used to eat it a lot when I was in school.


wow that so vague. You speak as if all of chinese food is consists of 1 dish. Its like me saying I crave north american cuisine right now.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

chips


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

That weight shake in the fridge


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Jajangmyeon


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

right now? hot cheetos mmmm


----------



## LadySC (Jul 30, 2014)

Chicken Fettuccine w/sun dried tomatoes and an Oreo cheesecake from The Cheesecake Factory


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

pizza


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Chinese


----------

